# Excited for my first haul!!



## beckhh (May 5, 2013)

Rained all weekend, took a walk into the woods Sunday, May 5th and found some HUGE beauties. First time I have ever found them this size. Can't wait for these delicious treats. Hope to find a few more the next couple of days.


----------



## greendave (Apr 3, 2013)

what part of the state are you in?

Thanks,

-Dave


----------



## celesta68 (May 7, 2013)

I just moved here last fall from Illinois...My family is finding them now there...But what kind of vegetation do I look for here in the Raleigh area ?


----------



## blueridge72 (Apr 23, 2013)

Celesta- I haven't found any around the triangle that weren't near or under Tulip Poplars. Find someplace whith few pine trees. I think you'll need some luck also. I've been hunting around here for 3-4 seasons and haven't found more than a big hand full for a days walking. I'm not giving up though! I'm an import too,(VA). It's quite an adventure to hunt them blind,(without the location knowledge passed around between friends and relatives. Good Luck!


----------



## beckhh (May 5, 2013)

greendave - I am in Sylva/Cullowhee area near WCU. Far western part of the state. 
celesta68 - sorry, I am not much help as Raleigh is a good 4-5 hours East of me. Good luck, hope you find some!


----------



## cosmiccharlie84 (Apr 28, 2013)

Yo beckhh
Do you know the aprox elevation you are finding them? Im not that far from where your at. I live in North GA but im always up around Highlands and Cashiers. I was just around the Tuckasegee area found some nice fresh ones up on a ridge top, but I was well over 4000 feet. I was thinking anywhere around here below 4000 ft was pretty much over for morels.


----------



## beckhh (May 5, 2013)

Cosmiccharlie84 about 3,000 feet


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Been hunting at about 3500' the last 2 weekends between Sylva and Bryson City. In one small one acre spot over the last 2 weekends I have found about 220 tulip morels. Strange year as my other spots in Western Swain county were done 2 weeks ago and did not produce well this year. Planning on going to higher elevations this weekend.


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Did some looking around about 4000' this past weekend without any luck. Went back to the same spot I had hunted the past 2 weekends and found another 140 tulip morels. This weekend finds were about 50% older and the rest were very fresh. My new "honey hole" has produced almost 400 shrooms the past 3 weekends.


----------

